# Relation between Taijutsu and Taihenjutsu



## Vonbek (Feb 20, 2008)

Hello,

I try to understand the physical relation between Taihen and Tai jutsu, in order to set up my physical training. Is it true to say that  the physical skills to perform Taihenjutsu encompasses those required for Taijutsu?
I hope I'm clear, my english is not that good. 

It's up to you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi,

In general terms, Taijutsu refers to (primarily) unarmed combat techniques, literally translated as Body (Tai) Art (Jutsu); Taihenjutsu most often refers to the various forms of Ukemi (rolling, breakfalls, cartwheels etc), literally meaning Body (Tai) Changing (Hen - same as Henka/Variation) Art (Jutsu). Taihenjutsu is therefore a part of your Taijutsu. 

However, it should be noted that certain schools have tendancies to use some terminology in their own fashion. This is how the same word from 3 different schools can mean very different ideas/concepts/techniques/weapons etc. In the case of Taihenjutsu, Gyokko Ryu uses the term to refer to a series of unarmed sword defences based around evasive movements from their Kihon Gata. It depends on the source for the term you are studying.


----------



## Vonbek (Feb 23, 2008)

Thank you Chris. I was using the word Taihenjutsu as very general term.


----------

